# My noodles were a bit tough...



## Ezekiel's Garde (May 10, 2009)

Can anyone help? FWIW, I used the 1951 Better Homes and Gardens recipe and added 1/2 tsp white vinegar per egg.

So, basically 1 beaten egg, 2 Tbsp top milk, 1 c flour, 1/2 tsp salt, and 1/2 tsp vinegar. 

They were tough, but I think maybe because I wanted it a bit stiffer and it ended up more like kneading the extra flour into it instead of stirring? Not sure. Anyway, help is appreciated.


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Ezekiel's Garde

What made your noodles a little tough is due to you adding more flour. Also if you knead dough to long it will make stuff tough too.

GLO.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

What sort of noodles were you trying to make?
I've never made noodles with milk or vinegar...water, flour salt, egg.


----------



## Ezekiel's Garde (May 10, 2009)

Thanks. 

SuzyHomemaker - I was making old-fashioned noodles for chicken and noodles. My cookbook used the recipe I stated above, and there was a handwritten note to use the vinegar too.

I had a suspicion that adding the flour was what did it. Oh well, I'm in the land flowing with eggs and milk, so it's not like I can't try again soon.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

My BH&G's are 1930's, 1941, and 1953.

You are right it does call for milk. Personally I don't see how that would have made them tough. If you substitute milk for water in cakes they are moister. If anything you just added a tiny bit of extra calcium to your noodles. Really tiny. And possibly made them moister.

On the other hand if you add vinegar to pie crust it helps to make it really flaky. Could be the vinegar contributed to the toughness. 

The key to a good noodle is not to over handle them especially when you knead them, or re-roll a scrap of dough. That and when you are cooking them make sure your water or broth is really boiling when you toss them in.


----------



## rightathome (Feb 10, 2009)

The vinegar will help make them tender by breaking down some of the gluten. It was most likely the extra flour or too much kneading or rolling that made them tough.

I have a recipe that calls for vinegar, and letting the dough set out at room temp overnight. It is very tender and the acidity helps reduce phytates in the flour so that the minerals are more available for digestion. So, not just tender but more nutritious too!


----------

